# Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

## jan33k

witam

po aktualizacji systemu zastosowałem się do instrukcji 

```

Eselect-opengl package now strips the libGL.la file. This file was broken and

thus we proceeded with its removal. It brings slight inconvenience on you fellow

users. After emerging the new version =app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.1.1-r2 please

emerge one more package dev-util/lafilefixer and use it for fixing all various

compilation issues by running as root:

# lafilefixer --justfixit

Note that not-running this command will bring you compilation issues so you

should really pay attention to this message and act upon it.

```

po tym zabiegu pojawiaja sie nastepujacy błąd :

glxgears

```

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual

```

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux penryn.pl 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #3 SMP Fri Dec 11 12:43:31 CET 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 11 December 2009  10:49:20AM                                                             

                                                                                                     

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org                                           

        to make sure that you have the latest version.                                               

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,                                   

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,                                     

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.                                

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Feb  2 10:48:52 2010                                 

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"                                                         

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"                                                                          

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)                                                                        

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"                                                                      

(**) |   |-->Device "Device0"                                                                        

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"                                                                    

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"                                                                       

(**) Option "BlankTime" "1"                                                                          

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "10"                                                                       

(**) Option "Xinerama" "0"                                                                           

(==) Automatically adding devices                                                                    

(==) Automatically enabling devices                                                                  

(==) FontPath set to:                                                                                

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,                                                                      

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,                                                                       

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF,                                                                        

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,                                                                     

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,                                                                    

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/                                                                      

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"                                                     

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.      

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0                                                                             

(WW) Disabling Mouse0                                                                                

(II) Loader magic: 0xd20                                                                             

(II) Module ABI versions:                                                                            

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4                                                                  

        X.Org Video Driver: 5.0                                                                      

        X.Org XInput driver : 4.0                                                                    

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0                                                                 

(II) Loader running on linux                                                                         

(++) using VT number 7                                                                               

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0405:1043:15d2 nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 9500M GS] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xfa000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000ac00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072                                                   

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)                                                                                

(II) System resource ranges:                                                                                                     

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                      

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                  

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                  

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                  

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                      

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                      

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                 

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                    

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                    

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.                                                                                         

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.                                                                                            

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.                                                                                           

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"                                                                                                           

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so                                                                       

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                       

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                                                               

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                                                     

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                                                           

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER                                                                                             

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"                                                                                                        

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so                                                                    

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                    

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                                                               

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                                                     

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                                                           

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER                                                                                          

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension                                                                                  

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA                                                                                               

(II) Loading extension DPMS                                                                                                      

(II) Loading extension XVideo                                                                                                    

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation                                                                                 

(II) Loading extension X-Resource                                                                                                

(II) LoadModule: "type1"                                                                                                         

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module type1                                                                                         

(II) UnloadModule: "type1"                                                                                                       

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)                                                                    

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"                                                                                                      

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module freetype                                                                                      

(II) UnloadModule: "freetype"                                                                                                    

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)                                                                 

(II) LoadModule: "glx"                                                                                                           

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module glx                                                                                           

(II) UnloadModule: "glx"                                                                                                         

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (module does not exist, 0)                                                                      

(II) LoadModule: "record"                                                                                                        

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so                                                                    

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                    

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0                                                                              

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                                                     

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                                                           

(II) Loading extension RECORD                                                                                                    

(II) LoadModule: "dri"                                                                                                           

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so                                                                       

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                       

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                                                               

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                                                           

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI                                                                                               

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"                                                                                                          

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so                                                                      

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                      

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.1.0                                                                               

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                                                           

(II) Loading extension DRI2                                                                                                      

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"                                                                                                        

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so                                                                      

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"                                                                                  

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0                                                                               

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver                                                                                         

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  185.18.36  Fri Aug 14 17:51:02 PDT 2009                                                           

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs                                                                         

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0                                                                                           

(II) Loading sub module "fb"                                                                                                     

(II) LoadModule: "fb"                                                                                                            

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so                                                                                   

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                        

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                                                               

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4                                                                           

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"                                                                                                    

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"                                                                                                           

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libwfb.so                                                                                  

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                       

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                                                               

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4                                                                           

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"                                                                                                 

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"                                                                                                        

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in                                                                                            

(II) resource ranges after probing:                                                                                              

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                      

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                  

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                  

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                  

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                      

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                      

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32                                                                                

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888                                                                                                   

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor                                                                                      

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)                                                                           

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" "0"                                                                                            

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"                                                                     

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration                                                                                     

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X                                                      

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X                                                       

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If                                                    

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try                                                               

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.                                                                              

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 9500M GS (G84) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)                                                           

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes                                                                                            

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.84.68.00.31                                                                                        

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X                                                                             

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU                                                                 

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 9500M GS at PCI:1:0:0:                                                    

(--) NVIDIA(0):     CMO (DFP-0)                                                                                                  

(--) NVIDIA(0): CMO (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock                                                                       

(--) NVIDIA(0): CMO (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link LVDS                                                                             

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0                                                                                   

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:                                                                                                 

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select+0+0"                                                                                     

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1440 x 900                                                                  

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (121, 120); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config                                                       

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option                                                                                                       

(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.                                                                                

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp                                                                                            

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.                                                                                                

(II) resource ranges after preInit:                                                                                              

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                      

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                  

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                  

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                  

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                      

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                      

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.                                                                                            

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select+0+0"                                                                            

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX                                                                                                    

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized                                                                  

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps                                                                                  

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture                                                                    

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled                                                                                           

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled                                                                                             

(**) Option "dpms"                                                                                                               

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled                                                                                                     

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL                                                                                                

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA                                                                                                  

(==) RandR enabled                                                                                                               

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension                                                                     

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE                                                                                       

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM                                                                                     

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension                                                                             

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST                                                                                       

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS                                                                                

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC                                                                                        

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD                                                                                   

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC                                                                                     

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA                                                                                    

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES                                                                                      

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER                                                                                      

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR                                                                                       

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE                                                                                   

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE                                                                                      

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Asus Laptop extra buttons                                                                   

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"                                                                                                         

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so                                                                         

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                     

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.2                                                                               

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver                                                                                        

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0                                                                              

(**) Asus Laptop extra buttons: always reports core events                                                                       

(**) Asus Laptop extra buttons: Device: "/dev/input/event5"                                                                      

(II) Asus Laptop extra buttons: Found keys                                                                                       

(II) Asus Laptop extra buttons: Configuring as keyboard                                                                          

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Asus Laptop extra buttons" (type: KEYBOARD)                                           

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"                                                                                                  

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"                                                                                                  

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"                                                                                                    

(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                                                                  

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"                                                                                                     

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so                                                                     

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                 

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.2.1                                                                               

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver                                                                                        

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0                                                                              

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.2.1                                                                                     

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"                                                                                         

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472                                                                        

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448                                                                        

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255                                                                          

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0                                                                        

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right middle                                                                      

(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found                                                                                  

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events                                                                      

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)                                          

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1                                                           

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00                                                          

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms                                                                

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) set acceleration profile 0                                                              

(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found                                                                                  

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                                                                

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events                                                                    

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"                                                                   

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys                                                                                    

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard                                                                       

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)                                        

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"                                                                                                  

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"                                                                                                  

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"                                                                                                    

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB Optical Mouse                                                                  

(**) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

(II) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Found 12 mouse buttons

(II) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Found relative axes

(II) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button

(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Sleep Button: Found keys

(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

```

----------

## soban_

Kombinowales z tym co Gentoo mowi?

 *jan33k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> After emerging the new version =app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.1.1-r2 please
> ...

 

Jeszcze jak mozna poprosic o emerge --info, wraz z karta jaka posiadasz oraz eselect opengl list .

----------

## jan33k

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================                               

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T9300_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 02 Feb 2010 08:45:01 +0000                                                        

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                              

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r2                                                                            

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3, 2.6.4                                                                      

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                                             

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13                                                                              

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                                               

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                                        

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2                                                      

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                                              

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4                                                                                

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                               

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                                               

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2                                                                            

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"                                                                                   

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA dlj-1.1 sun-bcla-java-vm skype-eula"                                             

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                              

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"                                                                          

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                               

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"                                

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"                                                                                                                      

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl "

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa amd64 apache2 berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dvd dvdr fortran gdbm gif gpm hal iconv imlib ipod ipv6 java jpeg mmx modules mp3 mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection session spell spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 symlink sysfs tcpd truetype unicode usb v4l2 xorg xulrunner xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport harness ide java nb websvccommon xml mobility cnd groovy gsf j2ee php webcommon visualweb dlight enterprise profiler" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 9500M GS] (rev a1)

kombinowałeem tzn zrobiłem tak jak zalecają

----------

## soban_

Sprobuj:

```
eselect opengl nvidia
```

jesli to nic nie da sprobuj przekompilowac nvidia-drivers.

----------

## jan33k

Pomogły nowsze sterowniki

----------

## Bialy

 *jan33k wrote:*   

> Pomogły nowsze sterowniki

 

SOLVED  :Question: 

----------

